# Lotions and creams?



## Cheirenya (Apr 13, 2010)

I have never before made lotions, creams etc, but now I'm interested to make some. I already know at I need sterile all, and use emulsifiers and preservatives. But how? I need recipes and tutorials. :/ 

How long will those lotions last good and usable? (if make correctly with preservatives.)


----------



## honor435 (Apr 13, 2010)

I dont make lotion, i just buy a base and add frag. wsp has some nice lotions, i like the "silk and satin".


----------



## dagmar88 (Apr 13, 2010)

Lotioncrafter has a couple of recipes and really good info about preservatives and ingredients.
http://www.lotioncrafter.com/lotioncraf ... ulary.html


----------



## tracey11474 (Oct 4, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> I dont make lotion, i just buy a base and add frag. wsp has some nice lotions, i like the "silk and satin".


I just got some of their shea and aloe lotion base and love it. I'm wondering if I can whip it?


----------



## Hazel (Oct 4, 2010)

Snowdrift Farm has some good info and recipes.

http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/formulary.html


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 4, 2010)

Take a look at this cosmetic manufacturing blog. Lots of good info. http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lindy (Oct 4, 2010)

There are great instructional info on the sites mentioned.  Here is a really easy Lotion recipe:

20% Oils of your choice
5% Butters of your choice
5% Ewax
70% Distilled Water

Now you are going to want to determine which preservative you are going to use.  Optiphen you will use 1.5% per volume & Liquid Germall Plus you are going to use .5% per volume.  On top of that you will want to have your fragrance and how strong you like it will determine the amount used.

So basically (and this is really basic) you are going to put your oils, butters & Ewax into a double boiler.  Melt everything down to liquid and hold for 20 minutes at that temperature....

Add your distilled water to the oils and mix until cool enough to add your preservatives and fragrance at that point.

It can take up to 48 hours for it to fully set up so just keep mixing it back together and don't panic.

Lotions are super easy to make and so satisfying....

Cheers


----------



## dubnica (Oct 7, 2010)

I just bought 1 gal of paraben free lotion base for $15.50 from Essentials by Catalina and its really nice thick cream.  Love it.


----------



## dubnica (Oct 10, 2010)

I would like to know if anyone makes face cream?


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 10, 2010)

dubnica said:
			
		

> I would like to know if anyone makes face cream?


I do; for retail.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 10, 2010)

Are you looking for a base or asking who here makes face cream?  I also make face creams for my retail & wholesale accoutns.


----------



## dubnica (Oct 10, 2010)

I would like to make face cream for myself so I was wandering if anyone makes their own as well.  All I read around here is lotion - I assumed - body lotion.  I did nto see any recipes anywhere....Hmm...I have to research this.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 10, 2010)

The formula for a face cream is very similar to a formula for a lotion.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 10, 2010)

I make a face cream for myself. Basically, I took my lotion recipe and reduced the liquid content and increased the butter. I also blended in a little aloe gel which helped thicken it a little. The liquid amount works out to approximately 65%. It's not the best cream since it stays greasy on my face for awhile but it does moisturize my skin so it serves its purpose.


----------



## dubnica (Oct 10, 2010)

OH OK.  I just went to Snowdrift and Southern Soapers website and downloaded some recipes.  SS has recipe for age defence cream using SEPIGEL 305 but they are out...I wander it I can buy it somewhere else.
UGH...more searching on the web..........


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 10, 2010)

dubnica said:
			
		

> OH OK.  I just went to Snowdrift and Southern Soapers website and downloaded some recipes.  SS has recipe for age defence cream using SEPIGEL 305 but they are out...I wander it I can buy it somewhere else.
> UGH...more searching on the web..........


Since you're in Cali, check out Lotioncrafter. http://www.lotioncrafter.com/lotioncraf ... ulary.html


----------



## chrissy1 (Oct 11, 2010)

*Goat Milk Lotion*

I use Goat Milk and Honey Lotion on every part of my body, it leaves me feeling soft without the greasy feelings most lotions have.  Give it a try.  If you need some recommendations send me a message.

-Chrissy


----------

